# Swap Meet & Drag Races - Spokane, WA Sept 11, 2022



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 8, 2022)

Bike swap and drag races, Spokane, WA September 11.  If you want to go, send me a PM for more info!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 23, 2022)

bump!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 23, 2022)

the drag race part would have been fun 40 years ago. 🙂


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 8, 2022)

Bump. Just a few days away!


----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 14, 2022)

I wasn't able to make it because I don't drive anymore and couldn't find anyone who wanted to go.
Anybody have pictures from the event ?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 16, 2022)

How was it? Pics?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2022)

It was good! Spokane is a small city, so all things considered, I think everyone found something they wanted or sold a few things and had a good time. The bicycle drags were a hoot, as always! I didn't get any pics of that, but I will get some off Facebook and post them later.

Here's a few shots of the swap:


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2022)

Cool! Please post the bike drag videos.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2022)

Someone made a cool video, but it's behind a private post on Facebook and I can't link it here. I'ts on TikTok too but I don't know anything about that. If i can figure out how to post it, I will.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2022)

Video link on Facebook


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2022)

Thant looks like it was a blast! Would love to see that done at other swap meets.


----------

